# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  It never ends

## Notgivingup2

I started losing my hair about 2.5 years ago aged 24. The hair loss was triggered by a 4 week stint on steroids. I was taking Testosterone for bodybuilding purposes. 

4 weeks in, despite no hairloss prior to taking the steroids, my hair started pouring out of my head. I developed a weird tingling sensation in my scalp, it felt bruised, sore almost. 
I stopped taking the steroids straight away and waited for the hairloss to stop. 

Well, approaching 3 years later, the hair loss has never stopped. 
You'd think the science behind this would be simple - I had no hairloss before roids, the extra test produced more DHT at the time of taking roids which attacked the hair, and you'd think stopping the roids would lower the dht and in turn leave my hair alone.
It does not appear to work like that. 

I have continued with the burning sore scalp. My hair density, particularly in the front third has gone to shit. In the last couple of months, my hairline has taken a big hit for no reason at all. 
It seems steroids have just aged my body, and the hair loss I was meant to get later in life has come so much earlier. 

The men in my family do have a strong history of hair loss, but it usually only starts in their late 30's early 40's. If I'd known about the mechanics of hair loss I never would have touched steroids. I look at my brother who is 40 this year, perfect hair, then me, 27 this month and a mess of thinning hairline and crown, with a burning scalp. 

For the most part I've ignored it. It's taken a while to show. Still now with toppik you might not know there is a problem.

Propecia, Ru, minoxidil, none have stopped this. Just keeps going. 

I haven't ranted about this for a long time, so sorry for the essay, it just boggles my mind that this has continued so aggressively despite my stopping the roids so quickly. 

In another year I think I'll be thin enough in the front to not be able to hide it at all, that'll be game over for me, if I have the balls I'll start to shave and try and move on. 

The joys of growing up I guess.

----------


## pkipling

Hey man. I'm really sorry to hear all this. Ranting is good and healthy when used appropriately, so hopefully using this forum as an outlet can help you come to terms with things and sort it all out in your head. 

I know you mentioned waiting another year to shave your head, but I would suggest another approach: Take the situation in your own hands go ahead and buzz it now. Not only will there be a chance that you'll like it, I think it could be somewhat empowering in the sense of taking the bull by the horns and taking control - as opposed to sitting around waiting, at the mercy of your hair loss. 

Think about it. It may not be the right approach for you, but I think it's worth considering.

Also, since you seem to be into health/fitness, I really think you have a leg up when it comes to battling hair loss. Focus on well known celebrities, fitness stars, etc. who have hair loss and have still found a way to be happy and successful. Use these men as your inspiration and you may not feel as discouraged about the future. 
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## Notgivingup2

Hey buddy, first of all, thanks for replying, there isn't much of a community left on here these days so it's good to get a response. 

You're right about the ranting, it can be the only outlet sometimes. 

In regards to shaving it now, it's not the right time, but I do appreciate your thought process behind it. 
Next summer would be the time to do it I think, I'm currently awaiting back surgery at the end of the month and havent been to the gym since January, so my body isn't quite what it normally is. 

If I did have to shave, I'd wait until I've been back in the gym a little while and in better condition. 

Anyway; thanks again for the response. I'm considering another go at RU, but buying the powder and Making my own this time, last time I used the premade and I'm not sure it was any good past the first few weeks. 

Thanks again for the response, it wasn't a good day when I made that post, hopefully future posts will be the result of better days.

----------


## BaldBearded

This is the place to rant... so go for it. This happened to a cousin of mine, years ago, before all of the info. came out about the dangers of steroid use. He really bulked up in college, with all of his friends... and boom, he and his friends all started to lose their hair... in clumps.

Jump ahead 30 years, and he is bald as a cue ball, and his older brother has a full head of hair.

My 25 year old nephew... same shit... although when we saw the scrawny kid all of a sudden go to comic-book character, we sat him down... and we gave him the speech... that and us having a convo with the rest of the family... an intervention was held, and he had to stop the 'roids or no law school. He stopped, and has a normal sized body, but still works out. His lovely blond curls... are but a memory. Finally shaved what was left this year.

----------


## omgitscyanide

did you notice that you were losing hair from more than your head, like beard and eyebrows, as well?

----------


## MiaWi

I needed a flashcards app to prepare for my exam, but many applications were inconvenient or expensive. Finally, I managed to find it at gnupit.org, thanks!

----------

